# Pure White MK7 VW Golf GTD



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

Hi all. Not posted in a while, so thought I'd put some pictures up of a detail I did a few weeks ago on my late 2013 Golf GTD. I've owned it since new and is now coming up to 18 months old.

Usual cleaning methods, TBM with grit guards, Megs Shampoo plus and wookie wash mitt. Wheels liberally sprayed with Bilberry wheel cleaner. Megs APC used with a detailing brush in the small crevices and badges.

Then de-tarred with Autosmart Tardis and then given a liberal spray of Iron-X to get rid of all the fall out contamination (which on a white car is quite noticeable). Washed again, and dried with waffle drying towels and my metro jet baster on the wheels.

Paintwork was pretty good so no correction just 2 coats of C2V3, alloy wheels polished with AF Tripple, tyres dressed with Megs Ultimate tyre dressing. Finally windows polished with Fast Glass and the interior given a good hover and the plastics just wiped over with a damp microfibre towel.

So, onto the results (no before's I'm afraid but it was proper minging).







[url=https://flic.kr/p/rHoECw]























Thanks for looking.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Looks great that. I'm seriously thinking of a GT*E*. Actually going over to the factory to test one. Happy with it?

Does yours have the Nav Pro on it?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks mega, nice work! I kind of wish I'd have gone for Pro Nav on my GTI, but quite happy with standard Discover.

Looks great in white too.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice looking GTD, and the white looks great :thumb:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Interior is very retro gti style, clean looking car matey


----------



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

Tricky Red said:


> Looks great that. I'm seriously thinking of a GT*E*. Actually going over to the factory to test one. Happy with it?
> 
> Does yours have the Nav Pro on it?


Thanks all, and yes very happy with it.

Yes, that's the Nav Pro.

TBH, if the GTE had been available when I purchased mine, I might have gone for one of them instead !


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

Such a good looking car, and it looks great in that colour


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice car and pics :thumb:


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Norbreck21a said:


> Thanks all, and yes very happy with it.
> 
> Yes, that's the Nav Pro.
> 
> TBH, if the GTE had been available when I purchased mine, I might have gone for one of them instead !


Strangely Discover not available on the GTE only the Pro for some reason and costs a rather unhealthy £1700.

Think I will give it a miss and tick some other boxes such as adaptive suspension.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Great looking motor mate & superb result. It's looking well


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks nice:thumb:


----------



## t4yl0r92 (Jan 1, 2015)

my next car..... nice job m8


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Great job! Lovely motor.


----------



## KGB (Dec 30, 2006)

Looking good!

Have you had any hassle's with your car? I bought my GTD new in July last year and been really disappointed with it.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Very nice mate


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks great, I'm a really big fan of these :thumb:


----------



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

KGB said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Have you had any hassle's with your car? I bought my GTD new in July last year and been really disappointed with it.


Touch wood (and I hope I'm not cursing it now), but in 18 months and 13k miles it's been faultless.


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Looks ace :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Brilliant car and nice detail.

:thumb:


----------



## KGB (Dec 30, 2006)

Norbreck21a said:


> Touch wood (and I hope I'm not cursing it now), but in 18 months and 13k miles it's been faultless.


Good to hear, guess I just got a Monday morning car, or maybe I just expected too much from it


----------



## F10N47 (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice :thumb:

Does C2 leave any dust behind? I can't see any in the pics ...


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Lovely car mate.

Love those seats!!


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

lovely motor


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

Lovley GTD bud.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Love the GTDs. Will be ordering one as a company car very soon now theyve chopped my selection of A3s right back. To be fair, i was only looking at A3s as it kept telling me the golf was outside my selection....turns out that was because they were changing the model (mid year facelift i assume).....


----------

